

UX Rule #1 - All HTML Form Control Elements Require Labels - jackelin
http://forfraksake.com/post/37333657/all-html-form-control-elements-require-labels

======
rufo
I feel embarrassed to say that I didn't actually realize that labels
automatically associated with form elements such that you could click on
them...

I usually used labels anyway, but mainly because they were semantically
correct.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
<http://www.htmldog.com/> has a lot of great info on how to build good forms.
It's a good resource for things like this.

